# RAM aufrüsten von 4gb auf 12gb möglich??



## Arthus (29. Januar 2011)

*RAM aufrüsten von 4gb auf 12gb möglich??*

Moinsen Leute, 


ich habe leider in der SuFu und auch bei google keine wirkliche Antwort auf mein Problem gefunden.

Problem: Da die Speicherpreise immo so niedrig sind will ich ein bissl RAM nachlegen. Diese Kit ist gerade verbaut:

OCZ Platinum DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-14400U CL8-8-8-27 (DDR3-1800) (OCZ3P18004GK) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

auf diesem Board:

ASUS M4A78-E, 790GX (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) (90-MIB7F0-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und den RAM würde ich jetzt gerne noch dazupacken:

TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Meine Fragen sind jetzt: 

Ist diese Zusammenstellung überhaupt möglich?
Kann man 2*2GB und 2*4GB Kits miteinander kombieren?
Müssen die Timings übereinstimmen? und die Taktraten (der aktuelle läuft übrigens nur auf 1333mhz)?
Was sind eure Empfehlungen für eine Aufrüstung in der Zusammenstellung allgemein?

Also vielen Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.

greetz

PS: das sind ja ziemlich allgemeine fragen bei mir, vllt kann sich ein Nicht-Noob ja mal ein kleines FAQ schreiben. Falls es das schon gibt dann Asche über mein Haupt, habs dann net gesehn.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 4gb auf 12gb möglich??*



> Ist diese Zusammenstellung überhaupt möglich?


Nein


> Kann man 2*2GB und 2*4GB Kits miteinander kombieren?


Nein


> Müssen die Timings übereinstimmen? und die Taktraten (der aktuelle läuft übrigens nur auf 1333mhz)?


Sollten da es sonst nur Probleme gibt.


> Was sind eure Empfehlungen für eine Aufrüstung in der Zusammenstellung allgemein?


Den gleichen Ram noch einmal Kaufen und nur auf 8 Gb gehen da 12 Gb völlig sinnfrei sind.


> das sind ja ziemlich allgemeine fragen bei mir, vllt kann sich ein Nicht-Noob ja mal ein kleines FAQ schreiben. Falls es das schon gibt dann Asche über mein Haupt, habs dann net gesehn.


Beim Ram aufrüsten sollte man immer die gleichen Rams nehmen. Man kann zwar auch unterschiedliche taktungen nehmen da sich der schnelle dem Langsammen meistens anpasst aber das ist oft mit Problemen behaftet.
DDR 2 zu DDR3 oder unterschiedliche Timings oder unterschiedliche Herrsteller gehen meistens nicht bis überhaupt nicht. Mehr muss man nicht wissen.


----------



## Arthus (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 4gb auf 12gb möglich??*

hmmmm

das is natürlich ganz schön *******.

Problem ist, das man die Riegel, die ich gerade verbaut habe gar nicht mehr bekommt.

Also wärs im Prinzip sinnvoll, wenn man aufrüsten will die alten Riegel rauszuhaun und einfach komplett neu auf 8 gb umzusteigen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 4gb auf 12gb möglich??*

Ja das wäre das einfachste, Günstigste und Sinnvollste.
Den alten kann man ja Verkaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 4gb auf 12gb möglich??*

Bist du Messias, kannst über Wasser gehen und Wasser in Wein verwandeln? Du hast ja wohl geschafft auf einem DDR2 Board DDR3 RAM zu verbauen . OK Spass beisete irgendwo hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Generell würden unterschiedliche RAM Grössen entsprechend den Channels zu nutzen. Ideal wäre naturlich Baugleich, da ansonsten das langsamste Modul den Takt vorgibt. Ich würde ein 8 GB Kit und das 4 GB Kit verkaufen oder halt passenden RAM als 4 GB KIt dazu kaufen, wobei man sagen muß das 2 Module insgesamt weniger Problme bereiten können


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 4gb auf 12gb möglich??*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bist du Messias, kannst über Wasser gehen und Wasser in Wein verwandeln? Du hast ja wohl geschafft auf einem DDR2 Board DDR3 RAM zu verbauen . OK Spass beisete irgendwo hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Generell würden unterschiedliche RAM Grössen entsprechend den Channels zu nutzen. Ideal wäre naturlich Baugleich, da ansonsten das langsamste Modul den Takt vorgibt. Ich würde ein 8 GB Kit und das 4 GB Kit verkaufen oder halt passenden RAM als 4 GB KIt dazu kaufen, wobei man sagen muß das 2 Module insgesamt weniger Problme bereiten können



Sorry aber das eht nicht. Du kannst keinen DDR2 Ram in einem DDR3 Slot laufen lassen und umgedreht geht das genau so wenig.

Und überhaupt hast du dir mal den 1. Text durchgelesen ?
Eher nicht. ansonsten wüsstest du das er zz nur ein 4 Gb Kit hat... 
und da macht es eben am meisten Sinn den zu verkaufen wenn nicht mehr erhältlich und dann 2 x den selben Ram Kaufen. egal ob nun 2x 2x2 oder 2x 2x4 
Wobei mehr als 8Gb völlig oversized ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 4gb auf 12gb möglich??*

Natürlich habe ich den gelesen, du auch? Er hat DDR3 1800 RAM und ein DDR2 Board. Und den Tip mit 2 x 4 GB habe ich ja auch erwähnt


----------



## Arthus (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 4gb auf 12gb möglich??*

Jungs ganz ruhig  

das board gibt es mit ddr2 und ddr3 support und ich habe damals (vor 2 jahren) in weiser voraussicht gleich auf ddr3 gesetzt.

auf 12 gb hätte ich nur erhöhen wollen weil die 8 GB kits immo einfach im Verlgiech zu 4 Gb deutlich günstiger sind (Preis/Gb gesehn)

Und ich dachte es mir es ist wie bei Autos und Hubraum    (Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen außer mehr Hubraum)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 4gb auf 12gb möglich??*

Wenn du den RAM unbedingt benötigst dann kaufe das 8GB Kit und verkaufe den alten RAM, ein 4 GB Kit wird man noch recht gut los.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 4gb auf 12gb möglich??*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich den gelesen, du auch? Er hat DDR3 1800 RAM und ein DDR2 Board. Und den Tip mit 2 x 4 GB habe ich ja auch erwähnt



Tja ich hab nachgeschaut was er hat. Wie man sieht du nicht ganz so....



> auf 12 gb hätte ich nur erhöhen wollen weil die 8 GB kits immo einfach im Verlgiech zu 4 Gb deutlich günstiger sind (Preis/Gb gesehn)



Es geht mehr drum was du an Programmen hast. Wenn du nur zockst reichen auch 4 Gb noch ne ganze Weile. Vermutlich länger als wie du das Board hast.
8 Gb nutzen nur beim Video oder Bilder bearbeiten etwas. Und 12 Gb oder 16Gb sind derzeit nur in Servern von nöten.
Also wenn du jetzt nicht unbedingt hauptsächlich Bilder bearbeitest würde ich vlt sogar überlegen das ganze zu lassen und vlt in einer SSD zu investieren was mehr bringt.


----------



## Arthus (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 4gb auf 12gb möglich??*

Nee ssd steht schon als nächstes auf der Liste, aber das is mir im moment fürn desktop noch zu teuer. Gut, dann werde ich einfach mal nach einem gebruachten 4 gig kit ausschau halten. Danke soweit erstmal für eure Hilfe.

Wenn RAM im moment nicht so verdammt billig wäre würde ich ja gar nicht drüber nachdenken^^


----------



## merkurmb (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: RAM aufrüsten von 4gb auf 12gb möglich??*



Arthus schrieb:


> Jungs ganz ruhig
> 
> das board gibt es mit ddr2 und ddr3 support und ich habe damals (vor 2 jahren) in weiser voraussicht gleich auf ddr3 gesetzt.



auf Herstellerseite steht nichts davon . nur das es AM3 Prozessoren unterstützt und die mögen DDR2/3. nicht mehr und weniger.


----------

